# Cold cathode Light mischief...



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo folks :wave:

A few weeks ago, I added an ultra-violet 'Cold Cathode' strip light to my PC's insides. It's attached via sticky velcro pads to the back of my tower case so the light shows through the vent holes in the side panel, the little power-block sits in the bottom of the PC, neatly out of the way in it's own little cubby-hole.

Now for the question!!! Why should my U/V light turn dull red???







OK, it's a lovely shade of ruby 'laser' red, but 1} it's dim and 2} I want U/V









The power block has a lead that plugs into a spare Molex plug, and 2 little sockets to power 2 lights. The light stays red when plugged into either socket.

Many thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

easy- it's a red UV light. 

UV = Ultra Violet. It's just outside of the human eye's light spectrum. Shine something white in front of it and that'll tell you if it's working right.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Nope, it's flipped it's spectrum end  I do know U/V light from 'roadie' work with several local bands, they used mercury-discharge bulbs that made everyone in the audience glow blue/white (nails and teeth) and turned white nylon transparent - hehehehehe :wink:

This PC tube was a beautiful deep purple colour fading to black, and all the fluorescent bits in my PC glowed from it. Now it's a dull ruby red - t'other end of the visible spectrum.

I'm not sure whether it's the power block or the tube itself that's faulty


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ah, now that is a good question. I would say the tube, because I can't see a power increase/decrease doing much damage. But at the same time ii would think a higher voltage might create a more red spark...so it's a catch-22. Try calling the manufacturer?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sadly, they're from a 'component store', rather than from a supplier. I just checked their web-site and they have a special deal on, 2 cold-cathode lights + power inverter for £9.99 - (approx. $20).

This light I have now is a 'mixed setup' light from 1 place, power inverter from somewhere else. 

Oh well,that will teach me to be impatient!!! When I bought them, I wanted them NOW - Rather than wait a few days :redface:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Update:

Problem solved, it was the U/V tube that had suffered a partial-existence failure. 

I bought a twin-light kit today (blue and U/V tube + power inverter). by a process of elimination, - trying the new tubes in the old power block, and the old tube in the new block, it's a dead red U/V tube.

My PC does look rather pretty now, along with the rest of the room from the blue glow


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well...Post a pic!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll have to take another shot tonight, when the light's better to show the CCT's to their best results.

Meanwhile, here's my set-up:










The PC Desktop case and HP5400c scanner is in the left-hand pedestal, keyboard on the slide-out tray under the desktop and the square monitor under the desk-hutch is Mrs WereBo's PC (AMD 2800+ 1GB RAM, ATI Radeon 9200) - The box on the floor (stood on 2 cardboard boxes) is my rig, along with the widescreen monitor to the right of the desktop. Wireless keyboard on the desktop. 

The little devices on top of my PC case is the wireless mouse/keyboard charger-unit and the wireless transmitter to my headphones. The little orange box 'blue-tacked' to the side of the case is a little FM transmitter that sends the sounds to my stereo radio + hi-fi at t'other end of the room. My modem and router can jut be seen trying to hide behind my tea-mug to the left of the centre monitor (they're camera shy :wink

The printer - HP 5650 is on the top shelf of the desk-hutch and my pet dragon collection is to the right of the printer.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

This is the best I could get with this camera - at 3:30am :grin:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks cool to me! Nice job! = )

I love the "just barely glowing" under the grating near the front. Neat effect.


Eric


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm going to have to rethink the positioning of these lights, the bright blue, while nice, is swamping the U/V tube







. At present, the blue tube is mounted vertically on the back of the case, whereas the U/V is laying on the floor of the case. Thank goodness for 'velcro mounts'









Here's an 'Autopsy' view (Sorry, been watching too many CSI's :wink


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

<----Wants a purple UV tube like that for Prowler. = )


Eric


----------

